# PLC description



## kevinlapp39 (Oct 3, 2010)

what would i learn in a class focusing on this ? it would be a high school vocational program


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

kevinlapp39 said:


> what would i learn in a class focusing on this ? it would be a high school vocational program


If the class is anything like the ones here, you will learn just less than nothing actually useful and applicable to the real world.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Maybe, for a high school introduction you would learn something about relay logic and how the PLCs have proven to be quicker from a t-shooting perspective. You would learn about optical isolation between the real world and the internal computer world. Maybe you would do some minor programming so that you could see that the stuff actually works.


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> If the class is anything like the ones here, you will learn just less than nothing actually useful and applicable to the real world.


I still have my eye on an avatar


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Introyble said:


> I still have my eye on an avatar


:laughing::laughing:

I got a few others too I might cycle through also. :thumbup:


----------



## vbbdnd1268 (Oct 21, 2010)

RIVITER speak true. you would learn about logic circuits as relay control coil in valse
and control anything you like. after you learn PLC can quicker.
this link is excercise about logic circuit simulation it use relay. let's download and reference: http://www.mediafire.com/?6u8871px80xu1du
simulation on automation studio software. setup it and run program, 
video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfmoH0zV3dY


----------

